# my 13 month old 106 pound bear



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

zak


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Handsome!


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

I was thinking he didn't look that big until I expanded the second picture. very handsome


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

He is a good looking big boy! Looks like he has a nice area to reign over too!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

He is so cute. If not for his size I would think he was still a 5 month old puppy


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

He is a very adorable bear and a big boy for his age


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

a pick og zak in the woods


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, not only is he ginormus, but so so handsome! Check out those ppppaaaawwwwsss!!!!!!!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Beautiful and very masculine looking guy. So photogenic!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful boy! Obviously I love the coaties. He certainly is large


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments he is my first gsd and has been the perfect pup


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

> The german shepherd dog is a *medium-size*, slightly stretched, strong, and well muscled, with the “bone” dry and firm in the over-all construction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your boy a King or Shiloh? Or just a Monster!? Ha.

I know my girl and boy are oversized, and I still get the "so small for a GSD" comments. I was in denial for so long that they should be bigger, but now I am working to bring them as close to the breed standard as I can, thanks to the fine people on this forum. If they are healthy and still slightly above the breed standard, then there is nothing I can do but be thankful for more dog to love! At least that's my mindset. I'm watching closely for any health issues due to being oversized. I'm also sad to know that the bigger the dog, normally the shorter their lifespan. I'd take a "within standard" GSD who lives 14 years over an oversized GSD who only lives 8. But no matter what, I'll do the best with what I've got, and give them as much love as I can for as long as they're with me. That looks like what you're doing too!

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

What a big manly dog he is...thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottishgsd (Apr 16, 2013)

he is just a monster he is a fifth generation pedigree and his brothers snd sisters are normal sizes


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! He is majestic.


----------

